# Mary King’s Apache Sauce dies



## minskinnywin

This is so very sad news. I was just watching Apache Sauce on Horseandcountry.tv yesterday.

'An accident in the Young Rider class at the Weston Park International Horse Trials has claimed the life of four-star eventer Apache Sauce. He was aged 16.' 
*Cross-country injury claims Mary King’s Apache Sauce*

:-(


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sad. RIP big guy.


----------



## gypsygirl

that is so sad, she put so much hard work into that horse, he was not an easy ride. hopefully he did not suffer.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wow, that's sad. I wonder what went wrong?


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

I was shocked by this. It is incredibly sad and I wonder why they had to put him down. On another note, did anyone else pick up that he was retired from high level competition, but was competing at the 2*? -What an amazing horse


----------



## AlexS

Very sad news. 


From Mary King's FB page: 


Very sad news...Dear Caffery (Apache Sauce) was put down on saturday  , his front tendon ruptured at Weston Park Horse Trials. Emily my daughter had a very fun autumn season with him. They were happily galloping on between fences 2 and 3 and it suddenly went. He had never been lame in his life...we are all feeling very sad, dear caff, we are going to miss him soo much.X


----------



## AlexS

Ashsunnyeventer said:


> I was shocked by this. It is incredibly sad and I wonder why they had to put him down. On another note, did anyone else pick up that he was retired from high level competition, but was competing at the 2*? -What an amazing horse


He wouldn't do drops anymore, so Mary was using him as a mount for her daughter.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

I know, I was just noticing that they didn't consider 2* to be a high level of competition. I thought it was nice that he could do this as a teacher for the girl, but still be at such a high level


----------



## jaydee

I've ridden at Weston park in the past - its a demanding course though this horse was well capable of it and that family take extreme care of their horses - they aren't just like competition machines to them even though I'm sure some people will say otherwise as they love to use things like this against competing in general
The grounds been terribly wet over there all summer with lots of events cancelled - not sure if this contributed
Taking things into perspective a horse can rupture its tendon galloping around the field and not have been anywhere near as well cared for as this horse has been


----------



## Showjumper1289

So said he was one of my fav eveners he was a beautiful horse.


----------

